# Vídeo trovoada de 21/2/2013



## Aspvl (23 Set 2014 às 00:11)

Aqui fica um vídeo que fiz o ano passado (já vem um bocadito atrasado...).
É de notar o modo como se ouve o trovão, primeiramente um estalido, depois uma interrupção e a seguir a reverberação.


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Set 2014 às 00:17)

Isso foi raio que caiu mesmo ai, já apanhei alguns desses, bons para sustos, ainda hoje ouvi um quase igual onde trabalho em Benfica


----------



## thunderstorm87 (23 Set 2014 às 00:20)

Aspvl disse:


> Aqui fica um vídeo que fiz o ano passado (já vem um bocadito atrasado...).
> É de notar o modo como se ouve o trovão, primeiramente um estalido, depois uma interrupção e a seguir a reverberação.



boas companheiro.esse video parece do mesmo trovao que eu apanhei no mesmo dia mas em almada.ve o video a partir dos 2:30 e vê se nao parece ser da mesma descarga


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2014 às 00:21)

O estalido foi provavelmente um transformador de electricidade a "explodir" algures aí perto, depois seguido da propagação do som do próprio raio.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (23 Set 2014 às 00:24)

SpiderVV disse:


> O estalido foi provavelmente um transformador de electricidade a "explodir" algures aí perto, depois seguido da propagação do som do próprio raio.



tambem poderá ter sido o som da descarga a acertar no para raio..


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Set 2014 às 00:34)

thunderstorm87, o som desse trovão está fabuloso, dos melhores que já ouvi na internet ! 


usas-te algum mic externo?


----------



## Aspvl (23 Set 2014 às 09:35)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> boas companheiro.esse video parece do mesmo trovao que eu apanhei no mesmo dia mas em almada.ve o video a partir dos 2:30 e vê se nao parece ser da mesma descarga



Já tinha visto o teu vídeo anteriormente inúmeras vezes . Para mim, é de certeza o melhor trovão que ouvi em vídeo.
Não me parece ser a mesma DEA porque o trovão que se ouve no teu vídeo é *bastante* mais potente!


thunderstorm87 disse:


> tambem poderá ter sido o som da descarga a acertar no para raio..



Naquele momento eu estava perto da Basílica da Estrela - que tem um pára-raios - portanto deverá ter sido isso!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (23 Set 2014 às 11:10)

Ruipedroo disse:


> thunderstorm87, o som desse trovão está fabuloso, dos melhores que já ouvi na internet !
> 
> 
> usas-te algum mic externo?



Não usei.e o som da maquina de filmar que grava em canal 2.1 tipo cinema . obrigado por gostares.


----------



## Aspvl (23 Set 2014 às 11:28)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Não usei.e o som da maquina de filmar que grava em canal 2.1 tipo cinema . obrigado por gostares.



Já agora, qual é a câmara que usas?


----------



## thunderstorm87 (23 Set 2014 às 12:30)

Aspvl disse:


> Já agora, qual é a câmara que usas?




Uma sony daquelas pequenas.quando chegar a casa posso dizer qual o modelo.agora tenho feito alguns videos com o meu s4.tambem filma em 1080p


----------



## squidward (23 Set 2014 às 19:51)

o som desse trovão e a proximidade foi bastante semelhante ao que presenciei ontem às 19:26h aqui no Cartaxo.


----------

